# Icy treestand



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

The stand I hunt is covered in ice, anything I can do other than taking great care or hunting from the ground?


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

not sure what kind of stand you have. i have a climber i leave in the woods from time to time and took an old carpeted car floor mat and zip tied it to my stand. you can quietly scrape ice and snow off plus have better traction.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

be careful climbing up and then tie yourself real tight so your don't slide out


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Pee on it!!!


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Ha! Who needs scent control! It's an old ladder stand. The platform is steel grate, and slicker than an oiled pig. I might bring out some table salt. The bigger grind stuff like road salt would go through the grate, but some of the table salt might stick. I might give the carpet thing a try too.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Try using a Rubber Mallet.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

take a piece of carpet the same size as your platform and tie it on top of your stand. then when you get done hunting you can take the carpet back out with you. this is what I used on my hang on stand I use to use before going to a climber stand. when it would snow or have freezing rain the carpet did a great job. just be very careful climbing in your stand and tying the carpet to the stand. im sure a car floor mat would work but you can cut a piece of carpet to fit your platform.
sherman


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I would be careful with the salt it will help the stand rust and thats another issue of its own


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i carry a small propane torch. the torch also does a good job warming the hands and feet if needed. Of course this is totally dependant of common sense and experience with small propane torches. i can see someone melting their boot to their toes.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

using salt could be considered baiting, dont do it if youre hunting public land. 

"honestly officer, i had ice on my treestand. that why theres salt on the ground under me" 

carpet is your best bet.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

ToadJunky10 said:


> Pee on it!!!


Done that before ! It works .


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

For today, the last day of gun season, I couldn't find a piece of carpet, and ended up accepting that I was going to make a stupid amount of noise and scraped most of the ice off. Then I put some table salt on, which seemed to work pretty good to get the last bits off. I thought about rust too, but it's been moist out, so I'm hoping it'll not do too much damage. Now that gun season is over, some time pressure is off and I'll be able to spruce the place up a bit. Thought about taking a torch, but hadn't considered warming up my hands with it. That seems insane, but then again, sitting in a tree motionless for many hours, during the coldest parts of winter no less, seemed insane not too long ago.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

How about a spray can of de-icer like they use on windshields?


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

build a fire and stay warm at the same time.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

turkeyt said:


> How about a spray can of de-icer like they use on windshields?


Take the can of de-icer , get a lighter and kill two birds with stone !!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

nitsud said:


> For today, the last day of gun season, I couldn't find a piece of carpet, and ended up accepting that I was going to make a stupid amount of noise and scraped most of the ice off. Then I put some table salt on, which seemed to work pretty good to get the last bits off. I thought about rust too, but it's been moist out, so I'm hoping it'll not do too much damage. Now that gun season is over, some time pressure is off and I'll be able to spruce the place up a bit. Thought about taking a torch, but hadn't considered warming up my hands with it. That seems insane, but then again, sitting in a tree motionless for many hours, during the coldest parts of winter no less, seemed insane not too long ago.


Did you rinse it off? The stand stays up permanently? Ehh, I'd try to hose that sucker off good when you get a chance! Rust don't take long to get started.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

It's already somewhat rusted, but I probably should rinse it off. This thing has been up long enough that the tree has grown around it somewhat. I suppose I should try to keep it up a little longer.


----------

